# BBQ sauce thickened?



## tank (Apr 13, 2010)

So the question is how do you get your sauce to be more thick like something you would buy in the store?  I have seen several home made sauces but they are more runny when compared to store bought brands.  They still taste great but would like to thicken them up a bit.  Any tricks?


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 13, 2010)

The ones I make you have to cook them on the stove for 45 min to an hour and that really thickens them up.


----------



## beretta92_fs2003 (Apr 13, 2010)

Cook the sauce longer so it can reduce,it will make it thicker. I have also heard of people using cornstarch an water to thicken it.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Apr 13, 2010)

Ditto... you got to simmer it long.... or if you want to go quicker add the cornstarch


----------



## bbq addict (Apr 13, 2010)

You can use arrowroot to thicken it up while you're simmering it to more of a syrup or you can use xanthan gum. 

Xanthan gum is used in a lot of sauces and salad dressings. It's what makes all of the good stuff like pepper stay suspended. Just like any sauce or dressing, shake the bottle before pourning to release the hold. You should be able to find it in the baking section of your grocery store.

**use minimal amounts! The highest concentration you'd want to use is 0.5% by volume.**


----------



## nola saints smoker (Apr 13, 2010)

I made Jeff's sauce over the weekend and it came out think, just like the store bought brands.  Cooking the sauce is the key.


----------



## jbg4208 (Apr 13, 2010)

Yep, cooking it longer will thicken. You can even smoke it. That is what I do. Adds a little extra flavor and also cooks it at the same time.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Apr 13, 2010)

Honestly i dont know why, but i never thought of that... I love that idea... thanks jbg!


----------



## jbg4208 (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## smokin leo (Apr 13, 2010)

i make my own sauce i simmer my batches a long time to get em thick


----------



## smokeguy (Apr 13, 2010)

More sugar, less vinegar will make it thicker too.


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 13, 2010)

Alittle heat does wonders to the sauce.


----------



## schmoke (Apr 13, 2010)

I do the Corn Starch thing in my sauce.  It works ok, but the Xanthan  Gum that BBQ Addict mentioned sounds like something I'd like to try.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## tank (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks guys.  A lot of good responses.  I will be trying Jeffs sauce here next week so I will give it a try.


----------



## meateater (Apr 14, 2010)

Cook in a crock pot with the lid cracked to let the steam out, it will reduce and thicken without burning.


----------



## eman (Apr 14, 2010)

The one i did last weekend was 2 gallons and you could stand a spoon up in it. Kinda of a different sauce , But it came out exactly as i hoped it would


----------



## davidmcg (Apr 15, 2010)

I just let mine simmer longer than the recipe states.  The more liquid you render off the thicker it will be.  Just have to be careful you don't scorch it.


----------



## ondagawood (Apr 15, 2010)

Yes let it simmer and use other ingredients like - honey, molasses, etc....

I hope to get my sauce mass produced (in small batches) and sell locally
and maybe through the internet.

Good luck............ 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Scott


----------

